# Some of my pet mice



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

This is two of my mice. One a retired Astrex named Princess and the other is a black pied tan named Candy.










Princess is a little nervous about coming out of her cage but Candy is very calm and laid back.


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

They are very cute :love and I love their wooden house!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you. I love these wooden houses and there are so many choices!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of my mice.









How many mice can you fit in a tv???









This is one of my newest mice, a doe named Bramble.









A better photo of Candy - my oldest mouse!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)




----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx Jadepuppy! I love your avatar photo.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

aw cute  candy is my fave  sooo sweet xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx mouselover2011. She's my oldest mouse! She's about 15 months now and looking good!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the picture of them all squishing into the TV :lol: Very cute and very beautiful mice


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx.  And may I add very spoilt mice! Just been out today and got them an extra plastic wheel in the hopes that Snowflake won't keep trying to get on the other wheel and go flying across the cage! But I don't think they've even sniffed it but they did love their millet and Candy has been at the cuttlefish bone and the monkey nuts which I hid round their cage. I try to handle my mice every day so they know me and it doesn't stress them out. They live in our dining room which is quieter for them and they do seem more relaxed than they were when they were in the lounge. I once made this fantastic maze for some past meecies i had and they loved it! Also made a larger version maze for my Aunts kittens but they just fell asleep. lol.


----------

